# fibra optica monomodo - enlazar a 40 Km?



## francisco garcia (Oct 20, 2006)

Necesito diseñar un dispositivo que envie y reciba una señal a una distancia de 40 Km y mida el porcentaje de atenuacion o detecte si la fibra esta rota odañada, utilizando  cable monomodo. la pregunta es ¿ya hay dispositivos que hagan esta medicion? si los hay quien los vende? y sino la guiente pregunta ¿tiene idea si con un làser especifico se pueda hacer? ¿cual láser?. Saludos


----------



## SERGIOLO (Oct 22, 2006)

mira francisco para realizar las mediciones que necesitas te hace falta un OTDR. Yo sólo conozco un par de marcas que los fabrican (TEKTRONIC y HP) pero hay más.


----------



## francisco garcia (Oct 25, 2006)

Gracias Sergiolo. me sirvió tu información, encontre uno que me sirve.


----------

